# Shop stool plans



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am interested in building a shop stool for my shop. the design that I have in mind is the old woodshop stool from school that were metal and had four legs with a brace for your feet. I don't have a picture but hopefully everyone can imagine what I am thinking of. My question is what angle do i put the legs at? A stool isn't overly complicated (seat, 4 legs, brace/foot rest) but I just can't figure out that angle.

Thanks


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

If your interested I have plans for something close to what your describing towards old school wood stools for the shop. The seat could be either fixed or adjustable depending on your preference. If your interested e-mail me at [email protected] as I would need to send them in an attachment.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Suggest considering a three legged stool instead of 4. 4 is difficult if not impossible to get rock free, especially if the floor is the least bit uneven. 3 is wobble free every time.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have no problem with the 3 legged stool, the quetion I have is what angle should I set the legs at?


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I think the angle is a personal choice. It could be plumb like this stool 
http://www.ronliskey.com/content/woodworking-project-three-legged-stool
or angled like this one
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/20201/three-legged-stools
(though I think that last one is too dainty for a shop stool.)

I think the angle (if you use one at all) depends partly on the height. By that I mean, if the feet of the legs stick out beyond the seat, it is more likely you'll trip over them. I would make them so the feet don't extend beyond the top. With that in mind, the height then helps determine the angle. The taller the stool, the smaller the angle away from plumb.

You may have to make the seat shape in cardboard then hold it at the height you want and use a stick to approximate the layout and measure the angle or not measure it but lock it in with a bevel gauge.


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

Several years back, I did a Hoosier Step Saver stool reproduction for Woodworker's Journal magazine. It works as a sitting stool and can be flipped to use as a step stool. The original is now about 8 years old and still holding up to tough use around our home. ( I was standing on it to paint just this afternoon) Several folks on Lumberjocks have built them too.

You can get the plans free from my website

Ralph


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I designed and built a "rocking stool". It is a bench style stool built from plywood eith a padded top. The rockers at the bottom are mostly flat, but rounded up in front. The reason for this design is so you can sit at a workbench, but by leaning forward, the stool will tip so your bottom is still supported. I designed this for people with bad backs (me). As built, I find the height too tall, so I have to modify it.


----------



## gabill (May 24, 2009)

I am also looking for those plans, if anyone would help I would appreciate it. Was asked to help a friend, so under the gun as many of you know.It needs to be about 39" high at back, 24" at seat No arms just simple.


----------

